# Coming Back for More of the Forums.... WOOOPWOOP



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I know I have been gone for a long long time from the forums.. 

I know I also said I would keep up, but didnt, but things are settled more in my new home in Texas and its been long overdue since i posted, almost too long... 

Everything still well with the car... and with AirBySanti also.... 

I'm working on new wheels, and have some plans that I'm hoping to finish and 'unveil' @ SOWO if i get to make it... which I'm trying... 

anyways... Here is the current look... I'll bring the build thread back soon as well...


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Steadily killing it.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome back :wave:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

Good to see you posting again, but whoa! Huge picture sizes! Looking forward to the new wheels and whatever you have planned. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

welcome back hope all is well with the new place


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

call me soon buddy


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hope you get to make it to SoWo, i'm looking forward to seeing the car!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

funny cause i saw a pic of your car come up on another forum couple days ago. :wave: hope all is well in santiland


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

euro.lo said:


> Good to see you posting again, but whoa! Huge picture sizes! Looking forward to the new wheels and whatever you have planned. :thumbup:


I resized the, i hope they arent showing up big still... 



d.tek said:


> call me soon buddy


I will lil' kid.. this weather jsut doesnt make me wanna do anything... 



reynolds9000 said:


> Hope you get to make it to SoWo, i'm looking forward to seeing the car!


Me 2... If i sell the Boyds then i shouldnt have an excuse to not be there unless I cant get off work... 



a2lowvw said:


> funny cause i saw a pic of your car come up on another forum couple days ago. :wave: hope all is well in santiland


:laugh: havent heard that in a long time..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

welcome back dude :thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to see you back on here. :beer:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

welcome sir... :wave: havent seen you in a while for real... i want a stickereace: lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

tonyb2580 said:


> welcome sir... :wave: havent seen you in a while for real... i want a stickereace: lol


PM Your address and choice of color!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

...the _infamous_

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

Work vs-xx? Looks like it to me


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

fancy sauce said:


> Work vs-xx? Looks like it to me


 Nope, but good try!


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

Look like work lips/barrels. Definitely have good taste in wheels so I'm sure whatever they are it will be awesome. Looking forward to the build :thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

fancy sauce said:


> Look like work lips/barrels. Definitely have good taste in wheels so I'm sure whatever they are it will be awesome. Looking forward to the build :thumbup:


they will be a bit different look and color than what i had in the past of polished/silver wheels... 

we'll see... I jsut need to get the Boyd's moving so i can get the apapters/paint going...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Come on Santi.. wheel teasers are so 2009. :laugh:


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Gosh I always enjoyed the car (and the jokes about Santiisntlow!)

I really miss the No Gli lip look. I think it suits the car better, but then again you are getting new wheels. More Euro...or Less Euro?


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

Just noticed this....









Android FTW! I have the same phone, HTC desire. Does the trick for me, plus cheaper than iPhone :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

always killin it......hope you can make it out to wuste again this year........:beer:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Come on Santi.. wheel teasers are so 2009. :laugh:


:laugh: I'm bringing teasers back for zero 11. 



Ionz13 said:


> Gosh I always enjoyed the car (and the jokes about Santiisntlow!)
> 
> I really miss the No Gli lip look. I think it suits the car better, but then again you are getting new wheels. More Euro...or Less Euro?


‎"The greatest trick that Santi ever pulled is convincing the world he wasnt low".

I'm still unsure of the GLI Lip.. But I have plans of 'customizing' it so it should help the look.. the main issue is it touches down on floor with 15-20psi still on bags, way way before subframe touches.. 

wheels, they wont be euro.. not full face, 10 spokes... I'm kinda bad @ hiding secrets.. I may jsut do a build-up of them on my thread... not sure yet... 



euro.lo said:


> Just noticed this....
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5056/5419475609_93e4881aaa_b.jpg
> 
> Android FTW! I have the same phone, HTC desire. Does the trick for me, plus cheaper than iPhone :thumbup:


Oh yeah.. love HTC/Android!! 



greeneyedbandit38 said:


> always killin it......hope you can make it out to wuste again this year........:beer:


Again?? I'm hoping i make it for the first time..  I've tried to plan on going and idk why aroudn that time of year something's always happened and couldnt make it...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

O jeez... you're still here and still not low??? Welcome back Santi!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> O jeez... you're still here and still not low??? Welcome back Santi!


hahaha. Thanx Alex!


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

come up to h2oi this year! missed you last year, btw sticker plz


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Bork said:


> come up to h2oi this year! missed you last year, btw sticker plz


I'm gonna try for sure... PM me ur name/addy and I'll send you a couple.. jsut lmk what color...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad to see you back. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Santi said:


>


only a few manufacturers put the valve stems on the rear hoops.... hmmm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> only a few manufacturers put the valve stems on the rear hoops.... hmmm


If you guess what they are I'll give you a cookie and a free sticker... :laugh:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

haha  hre makes a few style wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> haha  hre makes a few style wheels


Definitely not HRE's..


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i say you tell us since you going to anyway:laugh::wave:.. ill give you some :beer::beer:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

tonyb2580 said:


> i say you tell us since you going to anyway:laugh::wave:.. ill give you some :beer::beer:


^ this


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

tonyb2580 said:


> i say you tell us since you going to anyway:laugh::wave:.. ill give you some :beer::beer:


:laugh::laugh:

you guys may need some opcorn: and stay tuned... I have other projects for the car more than the wheels... 

Dash, door cards, trunk setup, headliner... Wheels will proly be the last thing... 
:beer::beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

prolly nevar make it on the car :heart:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

you still have the boyd's?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

tuddy said:


> you still have the boyd's?


Nope.. I just sold them yesterday...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

didn't zaubers have the valve steam on the barrel as well? like i said on the PM glad to see you back Santi.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> didn't zaubers have the valve steam on the barrel as well? like i said on the PM glad to see you back Santi.


Nope... My Boyd's did...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:laugh:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

I know exactly what they are. And i havent even seen em.

But i knows, yes...yes i do.:wave:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Still Fantana said:


> I know exactly what they are. And i havent even seen em.
> 
> But i knows, yes...yes i do.:wave:


:laugh: hush it....


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Santi did a great job helping me get on air last summer, he is a good guy:thumbup:
Welcome back man:beer:
I am working on some wheels for the summer too








You never sent me any stickers though


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

wassup Santi.... long time


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice to see you back Santi. I'm not even on air anymore, but a thread by you caught my attention.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice to see you back... its nice to see your awesome car back...


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Santi, sup pimpin!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Beitz DUB said:


> Santi did a great job helping me get on air last summer, he is a good guy:thumbup:
> Welcome back man:beer:
> I am working on some wheels for the summer too
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c223/BeitzDUB/IMG_20101223_162441.jpg
> You never sent me any stickers though


Good to hear!! Car's looking good! PM me your address and what color you want and I'll send you some.



woody89 said:


> Nice to see you back Santi. I'm not even on air anymore, but a thread by you caught my attention.


:thumbup: sorry it wasnt an actual build up thread!! I cant start threads cause its 'advertising'


----------



## matthewx (Aug 21, 2005)

when i order my air lifts next month 
there better be a stack of "blame sanit" stickers in the box

haha 
welcome back man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

matthewx said:


> when i order my air lifts next month
> there better be a stack of "blame sanit" stickers in the box
> 
> haha
> welcome back man


WERD! 

Yeah i know, I'm working on getting some of those made!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

soo when are we hanging out? kthx


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

this thread needs an update!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

woody89 said:


> Nice to see you back Santi. I'm not even on air anymore, but a thread by you caught my attention.


 Oh wow, haven't seen your name pop up around here in a while. Do you still have the Jetta? 



Santi said:


> I cant start threads cause its 'advertising'


 Haha, gotta love the failtex :facepalm: Looking forward to seeing updates Santi, you know you can't tease us with secret wheels and such around here :laugh:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Ionz13 said:


> this thread needs an update!





16v_HOR said:


> Haha, gotta love the failtex :facepalm: Looking forward to seeing updates Santi, you know you can't tease us with secret wheels and such around here :laugh:


LOL. I'm going to bump back up my build up thread later today... I was waiting on a couple of parts that came in last week!!

I also have a mk6 thread that will be starting... I already posted on www.Facebook.com/AirbySanti


----------

